# Landeron Watch Repair



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

bought this a few weeks ago from the bay, here's the old post

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=83048&hl=&fromsearch=1

Arrived within a few days and was surprised to find a Landeron 187 movement in it, the balance looks fair and the watch did try to run but had virtually no mplitude, on trying to wind it i found that it refused to move, not even the small amount of recoil you get when the spring is fully wound, it would move the other way.

annoyingly the cleaning machine and timing machines are not accessable so will have to srip and fin the problem, and then service properly in a week or two



















This could be the cause. the crown wheel and the fixed crown wheel core are heavily corroded and stuck to each other, the screws holding the core in are also seized. After a few mins soaking in the ultrasonic i manged to free them up, After a quick clean of the plate with rodico i reconstructed and it now runs, will feel batter about using it when it has been serviced but for now its an improvement. will update with some stats when I've serviced it


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

nice... only worked on the 248, need to add one of those to my collection, looks like a great find and fix me up!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Superb looking, especially with the date!! Have worked on a "51"


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't you just love those Landerons. I have a couple of them ( a 48 and a 54).



Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Don't you just love those Landerons. I have a couple of them ( a 48 and a 54).
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


yup was glad to find a Landeron in this one, was expecting a Valjoux 7734 but they have an ugly chronograph bridge


----------

